# Sub1 U Perms (R U Algs)



## CriticalCubing (Feb 15, 2015)

Hello Guys,
This is my take on getting U Perms Sub 1.






My goal is to get them sub .7 someday 
Algs in description.

Thanks for Watching!


----------



## Seanliu (Feb 15, 2015)

Execution Tutorial plz


----------



## CriticalCubing (Feb 15, 2015)

Seanliu said:


> Execution Tutorial plz



Next video


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 15, 2015)

Nice one. I still think <M,U> is faster hehe


----------



## TDM (Feb 15, 2015)

Your timer stops look like they could be bad. What do you get for the times if you count frames? Also, almost half the video wasn't anything to do with U perms at all...



guysensei1 said:


> Nice one. I still think <M,U> is faster hehe


Yeah, it doesn't take much effort to sub-1 the MU algs.


----------



## memot68 (Feb 15, 2015)

how is the MU alg


----------



## Stefan (Feb 15, 2015)

A video pushing "Like" into my face before I even see anything else, is asking for *dislike*. Done.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Feb 15, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Nice one. I still think <M,U> is faster hehe


I can do Ub fast but Ua is not very fast.




TDM said:


> Your timer stops look like they could be bad. What do you get for the times if you count frames? Also, almost half the video wasn't anything to do with U perms at all...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it doesn't take much effort to sub-1 the MU algs.


A little bit faster. Like the 0.82 got to 0.8.



memot68 said:


> how is the MU alg



They are easier to sub 1 but I cant do them very well and when I am in actual solve, I have to regrip to get my grip.


Stefan said:


> A video pushing "Like" into my face before I even see anything else, is asking for *dislike*. Done.


I dont really care about dislikes. I cannot please 100% audience so I am prepared for dislikes . And that like thing comes for everyvideo, and Youtube does it automatically. Enjoy your dislike


----------



## FailCuber (Feb 15, 2015)

CriticalCubing said:


> I dont really care about dislikes. I cannot please 100% audience so I am prepared for dislikes . And that like thing comes for everyvideo, and Youtube does it automatically. Enjoy your dislike


You should care. IMHO your channel is not very good and so you should listen to people who don't like your vids and why they don't like it. To grow a much more succuesful channel I think you have to listen to criticisim. But this is just my opinion.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Feb 15, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> You should care. IMHO your channel is not very good and so you should listen to people who don't like your vids and why they don't like it. To grow a much more succuesful channel I think you have to listen to criticisim. But this is just my opinion.



I honestly, listen to criticism and try to improve upon that. I take criticism in a constructive way but sometimes people are just mean about it. I didnt like the 3 sec Like thingy at the begining so I do a dislike. That 3 sec thing is what Youtube does automatically and is there on my every video. I accept that the intro was long (20 sec is to much anyway) but I also put up an annotation as to skip it. For my OLL series, I made a demo video and asked my facebook fans on what I can improve. I honestly care a lot about it and constantly try to find ways of improving my channel  . And please say how I can improve my channel as it is not very good. I can get some pointers on improvement.


----------



## TDM (Feb 15, 2015)

CriticalCubing said:


> That 3 sec thing is what Youtube does automatically and is there on my every video.


lol



> I accept that the intro was long (20 sec is to much anyway) but I also put up an annotation as to skip it. [...] And please say how I can improve my channel as it is not very good. I can get some pointers on improvement.


If you feel like you need an annotation to skip it, then the intro is definitely too long and you really don't need to have it. It's just unnecessary. Make a shorter intro.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Feb 15, 2015)

TDM said:


> lol
> 
> 
> If you feel like you need an annotation to skip it, then the intro is definitely too long and you really don't need to have it. It's just unnecessary. Make a shorter intro.


Why the lol though?
Next video I promise that it will be less than 10 seconds  This video, I was out of my mind. I normally try to keep them short and sweet. Sorry for it


----------



## stoic (Feb 15, 2015)

I thought it was hard to watch. Most of the time you start and/or finish with the cube out of view. It's not even clear that you even completed all the algs. I had to rewind one of them three times to check that it was actually a U-perm you were doing. 
It's a good record of your achievement though, so well done for that. Maybe you can improve on it with your sub-0.7 vid?


----------



## CriticalCubing (Feb 15, 2015)

ellwd said:


> I thought it was hard to watch. Most of the time you start and/or finish with the cube out of view. It's not even clear that you even completed all the algs. I had to rewind one of them three times to check that it was actually a U-perm you were doing.
> It's a good record of your achievement though, so well done for that. Maybe you can improve on it with your sub-0.7 vid?



Yes sir. I will improve upon that. Next time less keyboard and more cube  was lightining a problem? because I was using the overhead tube. Sorry for the inconveniance btw. I will surely improve upon that


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 15, 2015)

The intro didn't seem *that* long to me. I actually thought it was a cool intro. I guess I must not have seen any of your videos recently because I don't remember the intro being like that. But, since people nowadays have such short attention span, yes, you could consider shortening the intro perhaps. Certainly youtube does not automatically do the comment, like and subscribe at the beginning. I don't know why you say that. Consider putting that at the end of your video instead.

As for the main part, I agree with ellwd... it was hard to watch because the cube is out of view a lot of the time for starting and stopping. It's nice to see the cube close up, but not THAT close.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Feb 15, 2015)

sneaklyfox said:


> The intro didn't seem *that* long to me. I actually thought it was a cool intro. I guess I must not have seen any of your videos recently because I don't remember the intro being like that. But, since people nowadays have such short attention span, yes, you could consider shortening the intro perhaps. Certainly youtube does not automatically do the comment, like and subscribe at the beginning. I don't know why you say that. Consider putting that at the end of your video instead.
> 
> As for the main part, I agree with ellwd... it was hard to watch because the cube is out of view a lot of the time for starting and stopping. It's nice to see the cube close up, but not THAT close.


Thanks for the insight. I will implement it starting from my next video 
and for that like comment thing, Youtube suddenly asked me to upload a 3 sec video. I didnt know why so I made that and suddenly all my videos got deleted. Next morning they all appeared back with this thing in the begining. I am going to look at how I can disable it. Sorry for any inconvineance caused by it


----------



## TDM (Feb 15, 2015)

CriticalCubing said:


> Why the lol though?


It's not like it's something you can't change. Have you even tried to get rid of it?


----------



## CriticalCubing (Feb 15, 2015)

TDM said:


> It's not like it's something you can't change. Have you even tried to get rid of it?


Yesh. I just found the setting some time ago and I disabled it. Did it disappear? I will have to see it now.
EDIT: Yay  It disappeared. Maybe Stefan can take his dislike back


----------



## NewCuber000 (Feb 15, 2015)

I honestly didn't mind the intro... it was like 20 seconds, learn to be patient people 
video was a little shaky I guess and more focused on the keyboard. Do you have a tripod? I've seen it done where the camera was set up further back and the numbers on the timer screen were made bigger and more visible. That or you could use a go pro camera but i'm guessing they're expensive.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Feb 15, 2015)

NewCuber000 said:


> I honestly didn't mind the intro... it was like 20 seconds, learn to be patient people
> video was a little shaky I guess and more focused on the keyboard. Do you have a tripod? I've seen it done where the camera was set up further back and the numbers on the timer screen were made bigger and more visible. That or you could use a go pro camera but i'm guessing they're expensive.



Thank You a lot  I do have a tripod but I dont have good setup for these solve type of videos. I might buy a go pro in future, and I will also do something about this setup  Thank you for your feedback


----------

